# what info do the csa need?



## pinkish_angel

I have been split from my daughters dad for nearly a year now. At first he was good and paid me a regular payment every month (although late most the time).. but for the last 5 months he has made excuse after excuse and has not given me a penny, stating that he cant afford it right now and will 'try' and give me some next month blah blah. 5 months down the line and Im feelin like he is making a mug out of me. I buy all her clothes, food, everything. She is lucky if she sees him 1 day a week at the min cuz he just doesnt get in touch and then expects me to drop everythin with a days notice. Sometimes he will go 2 whole weeks without making any effort at all to see her. Im gettin pretty sick of him thinkin he can see her but not pay anything towards her upbringing and wanna know what info I would need to give to the csa in order to try and claim from him. I know his national insurance number but I havent got a clue what his address is and I dont think there is any way of finding that out. I know where he works though.. is that enough or do I need his home address? xx


----------



## angels330

just give all the info you can hun, his work should be fine they will search for him using details of his work i believe. do you know his parents addy? i gave my exes parents deyails to help as i didnt know where he lives now either. date of birth if you have it etc. there is a form you can look at online which gives you details https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DG_4017556 xxx


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

I didnt want csa involved with Lexi, But when she was 3 months old they contacted me and asked for his details, i was out on the spot and didnt get chance to think properly so i did give his name :dohh: but i knew the less details possible it would be harder to trace him :blush: NO CHANCE.. just my bloody luck :rofl: 
All i gave them was his name, thats it.. and they stil managed to track him down, with the info u have got then im sure theyll find him especially as you know his work place xx Good luck :hug:

xxx linzi xxx


----------



## pinkish_angel

angels330 said:


> just give all the info you can hun, his work should be fine they will search for him using details of his work i believe. do you know his parents addy? i gave my exes parents deyails to help as i didnt know where he lives now either. date of birth if you have it etc. there is a form you can look at online which gives you details https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DG_4017556 xxx

 
I dont know his parents. Can u believe. Its such a shite situation. We were together for 5 years yet he never introduced me to any of his friends or family. He is originally from yorkshire, and me the midlands. He always told me he didnt get along with his fam. I know so little about him. I do know his date of birth etc tho so thanks.. I jus feel sorry for my lil girl. I told him today that if he cant be reasonable I am going to the CSA. He has 2 kids already that he doesnt see or pay for in his home town both from different mothers. He is shittin it now cuz he knows if I contact the CSA he will have to pay for all his kids prob. I think he is sorta on the run from his family. So much history and baggage I shoulda never got involved. He has now resorted to threats so really dont know what to do but thanks for your help I will def go to that site and have a look. Somethin needs sortin, thats for sure xxxx :cry:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

have some of these :hug::hug::hug:
and remember, men are just shit eatin bogies:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lexi's Mummy said:


> and remember, men are just shit eatin bogies:rofl::rofl:

That has got to be the best post ive seen all day :rofl:


----------



## pinkish_angel

Lexi's Mummy said:


> have some of these :hug::hug::hug:
> and remember, men are just shit eatin bogies:rofl::rofl:

 
hahah thanks so much. First thing thats made me laugh all day :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

:rofl: glad to be of service :rofl::rofl:
hope your ok today xx


----------



## sezzlebum

lmfao shit eating bogies pmsl

i gave them every bit of info i could, hed screwed me over big time and owed me 3 grand which i never saw again so i thought screw him, i gave them: his mobile, his mums address, his national insurence, dob, old wage slips, bank details, car reg and make/colour. everything lol serves him right, now he comes crawling to me asking me to tell the csa he has them 3 nights a week so he can get lower rates... ffs he has them overnight once a fortnight because hes busy men pfft


----------



## starbucks101

It does take time no matter how much info you give them so be prepared to wait it out


----------



## pinkish_angel

I still havent contacted them :(
We had a blazing row via texts and I have basically said if he is not willing to pay anything for her then he doesnt deserve to see her at all.. he hasnt put up a fight and hasnt even tried to arrange a date to see her so I assume its just an easy way out for him. I heard from his friends he was out sat night drinking and also tuesday night, legless. If he can afford to drink then surely he can afford to buy his daughter some new shoes! men!! I feel sorry for my girl havin a nob like that as a father. I feel to blame. Why oh why did I get involved with him in the first place!! argh! THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP AND ADVICE LADIES xXx


----------



## sezzlebum

pinkish_angel said:


> I still havent contacted them :(
> We had a blazing row via texts and I have basically said if he is not willing to pay anything for her then he doesnt deserve to see her at all.. he hasnt put up a fight and hasnt even tried to arrange a date to see her so I assume its just an easy way out for him. I heard from his friends he was out sat night drinking and also tuesday night, legless. If he can afford to drink then surely he can afford to buy his daughter some new shoes! men!! I feel sorry for my girl havin a nob like that as a father. I feel to blame. Why oh why did I get involved with him in the first place!! argh! THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP AND ADVICE LADIES xXx

they can get his work info and address from his national insurance number, if he refuses to pay them, they take it straight from his wage, dont blame yourself for the :spermy: donor bein an ass, you got the best from the relationship, you got a daughter :hugs: if you stew on what he spends his money on and what hes doing it will make you ill, just give the info you can and leave him to it, if he doesnt want to see your daughter, then its his loss not hers or yours.


----------



## pinkish_angel

you are so right. thanks for that hun. xx I worry too much, thats my problem :blush:


----------

